# 2011 Cruze - ABS Light, Traction Control Light, Reduced Power, Hissing.



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

I know so little about cars, it's irritating, but I need some help. I was driving quite normally and on my dash I get warning lights for my ABS and traction control. I read somewhere that it's still driveable, so I drive it for a few more days. All of the sudden, a few days ago I try accelerating and it barely makes it past 40mph and I get a loud hissing coming from under the hood. I have no idea what the **** this means, but I haven't driven it since. Does anyone have any idea what the problem may be? I scheduled an appointment to have it checked with a Chevy dealership because I have a good warranty, but they can't see me for two weeks, and I need a car.


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

How many miles? Do you have a tune? Is it a manual trans?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Just go straight to the dealer; do not pass go, do not collect $200.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> Just go straight to the dealer; do not pass go, do not collect $200.


OP stated that the dealership couldn't get him in for 2 weeks. 


We do have a Chevy Customer Care account that is active, you could try to get with them to get into your dealership earlier. Just a thought.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> OP stated that the dealership couldn't get him in for 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> We do have a Chevy Customer Care account that is active, you could try to get with them to get into your dealership earlier. Just a thought.


Well I know that, but it's not something he should really be driving.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

PCV, valve cover, it could be a bunch of things.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Until the OP gets his other concerns resolved (another thread....'How screwed am I') there is no point in speculating about this concern.

Rob


----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

Just to give an update. My turbo was completely shot. The valve cover also. They replaced both of them under warranty. The thing is, when I got this car a year ago, there would always be a slight lag around 12mph, like a gear shift, but very noticeable. I was told by many people it's supposed to do that so I dealt with it. After they replaced my turbo, that lag is completely gone. Looks like this car was a ticking time bomb with the turbo since I had it.


----------

